# Should You Weigh Yourself Every Day?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you ever had a weight loss expert tell you to “throw away your scale”?… or maybe you heard that too much focus on scale weight can turn you into an obsessive-compulsive (sound familiar?) Well… body composition is more important than body weight – you won’t get any argument from me about THAT. But… what [...]

*Read More...*


----------

